# NGP's Waterfest sales have been extended!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Waterfest is over, but our sales aren't! For those of you that didn't make it out, we have extended our Waterfest sales through the end of the month. Through July 31st, you can get in on the these Waterfest sales:


 All APR products over $175 – special in-cart pricing and free ground shipping
 42 Draft Designs – 10% off all products
 TyrolSport – 10% off all in-stock products

For a full rundown of our extended Waterfest sales, *Click Here*


----------

